# Tenby



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Can anyone help me with a campsite as close as possible to Tenby, pls?

There is a Haven site at Kiln Park about a mile outside town but the look of it fills me with dread. We need something close by as my son and I will be competing in a sailing championship and we would like to be able to walk between the sailing club and wherever the van is parked.

I gather that parking in Tenby is a non-starter so we can't drive in - besides the rest of the family would hate to be uprooted on a daily basis.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation!

Robin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Robin

I know what you mean about Kiln Park, we have been there ( on the rally field) and it is just as it looks in the website... a very large site with loads of static caravans.... but it does offer you direct access onto the beach for a walk into Tenby and the site fees are reasonable out of season. It would be Ok if you are out of high season.

While we were there a year or so ago now we cycled the area and decided after having a good look at the site that next time we wished to stay in that locale we would use the Windmills Camping Site <<<<. It has a lovely position high up on the cliff path, with sea views, the traffic free cycle route/footpath to Tenby passes the gate and I guess it would take about 30 mins to walk into the Town. Note: The path is quite steep up from the town!!

Mike


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, Mike. Unfortunately we will be there in August...

The view sounds fantastic, but a steep walk with heavy wet sailing gear after a long tiring day on the water?

We'll take bikes but somewhere on the flat would be preferred.

Robin


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi rft try this one

Well Park Caravan & Camping Site

Tenby
West Wales
SA70 8TL
Tel: 01834 842179
email
Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Robin,

We have a member that goes by the name of Tokkalosh…real name Tricia, I happen know from what I have read that she is involved with a sailing club in that area, you may try a pm to her asking her advice.

She will be more than happy to help 

Tokalosh's pm

MHS…Rob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Robin,

I presume you are attending the RS200 Championships in August 

Tenby lies low so, apart from walking all the way along the beach (only recommended at low tide :lol: ) you will have a climb to enter or exit the village.

The best suggestion I can make is to contact TSC via their website http://www.tenbysailingclub.org.uk/ check out the 'officers' page, any of them will be more than happy to help.
Or the RS200 website as both will know what arrangements have been made and TSC will certainly know where sailors usually stay.

Tenby SC always have fantastic events, whatever plans you make it will certainly be worth it.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stayed at Kiln park in Easter 04, its as you say, but the plots are big, we had motorhome, trailer and car with room to spare on ours, and access is was good, ours had EHU, water and waste. They are one of the few Haven sites to take RV's.

Entertainment in the evening was OK. and once they bring in the no-smoking laws, we will probably go back. (it was a bit smoky in the club)

Parking in Tenby is a problem, even with our micra we had to keep driving around until we got lucky.

Happy sailing

Olley


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

You're right, we plan on going to the 200 champs. The association said that Haven's was the only site and the club haven't answered my email so I thought of MHF members who might have local or past experience of the area.

Thanks everyone for your input.

I'll get an ordinance survey map and check out those inclines!

In the meantime if there are any other suggestions or space in a back garden (!) comments would be apprecaited.

Best wishes to all for Christmas

RObin


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Robin if you go to >>>flash earth<<< select M/S VE (aerial) 51.40.15.0 N 4.42.10.3 W and you can scan the whole area in high res. kiln seems to be the closest.

Olley


----------

